# Mùa mưa bạn thường tốn điện về khoảng giặt sấy



## toilaaithe (7/9/21)

Mùa mưa bạn thường tốn điện về khoảng giặt sấy Thời tiết đang dần chuyển sang mùa mưa dẫn đến nhu cầu sử dụng máy giặt, máy sấy tăng cao tại các hộ gia đình. Xem ngay mua máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở tphcmmột số mẹo khi giặt sấy mùa mưa dưới đây để tiết kiệm điện cực hiệu quả bạn nhé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 Kinh nghiệm chọn mua máy giặt và máy sấy tiết kiệm điện Hầu hết các thiết bị giặt sấy phiên bản đời trước đều tiêu thụ khá nhiều điện năng do máy chà sàn đơn công nghệ lỗi thời và động cơ yếu đi sau một khoảng thời gian dài sử dụng. Vì thế, bạn nên thay mới để đảm bảo hoạt động hiệu quả và tiết kiệm điện hơn. Những máy giặt mới có nhãn Energy Star sử dụng ít hơn khoảng 70% điện năng và 75% lượng nước so với thiết bị thông thường. Do đó, bạn nên tìm hiểu chọn mua những nhãn hàng có dán nhãn chứng nhận tiết kiệm năng lượng này. Với máy sấy, bạn nên chọn những sản phẩm đời mới có tính năng cảm biến độ ẩm hoặc những công nghệ có khả năng nhận biết được độ khô của quần áo để chọn chức năng sấy trong thời gian hợp lý và hiệu quả. 2 Cách tiết kiệm điện khi sử dụng máy giặt Giặt bằng nước lạnh Giặt đồ bằng nước nóng giúp quần áo sạch sẽ mùi hôi, diệt khuẩn, loại bỏ vết bẩn cứng đầu nhưng sẽ tốn nhiều năng lượng. Nếu giặt thông thường thì bạn nên sử dụng nước lạnh, giúp bảo vệ môi trường, tiết kiệm năng lượng và tiền cho gia đình. Bạn có thể sử dụng nước lạnh để giặt đối với quần áo ít bẩn. Quần áo màu sáng hoặc màu tối lẫn lộn trong một lần giặt có thể giặt bằng nước lạnh để ngăn ngừa tình trạng phai màu, đổi màu, hạn chế sợ vải bị hư hại. Các loại vải như len, tơ tằm khi giặt bằng nước lạnh giúp hạn chế vải bị hỏng và co lại. Tùy vào loại quần áo mà chọn giặt bằng nước nóng hay lạnh Không giặt quá ít quần áo Mỗi lần khởi động, máy giặt sẽ tiêu thụ một lượng điện năng nhất định. Dù cho bạn giặt quần áo với số lượng ít thì máy vẫn vận hành theo đầy đủ chu trình các bước để làm sạch quần áo. Do đó, các bạn nên để số lượng quần áo đúng với sức giặt của máy giặt. Điều này không những giúp máy hoạt động hiệu quả hơn và còn cắt giảm được số lần khởi động máy giặt, tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ. Không nên giặt quá ít quần áo Vò tay quần áo quá bẩn trước khi giặt máy Đối với các dòng máy lạnh chưa được trang bị tính năng cảm biến độ bẩn, máy sẽ giặt theo chu trình cố định mà không tự động chọn ra chu trình giặt thích hợp. Do đó, những loại quần áo có nhiều vết bẩn không thể được làm sạch hoàn toàn. Bạn sẽ mất thời gian và lãng phí điện năng để khởi động máy giặt thêm lần nữa để xóa sạch các vết bẩn đó. Vì vậy, bạn nên giặt sơ qua bằng tay đối với quần áo có những vết bẩn cứng đầu để vết bẩn không còn bám chặt vào quần áo, sau đó mới bỏ vào máy để giặt. Vò sơ qua quần áo bẩn bằng tay Rút phích cắm khi không dùng máy giặt Nhiều người ít khi rút phích cắm khi không dùng máy giặt. Dòng điện thường tăng giảm bất thường sẽ gây tổn hại đến các mạch điện, gây chập mạch nguy hiểm. Rút phích cắm khi không dùng máy giặt Vì vậy nếu không dùng máy giặt nữa, bạn nên rút phích cắm ra để bảo vệ máy giặt, gia đình cũng như tiết kiệm điện năng. Dùng tính năng tiết kiệm năng lượng trên máy giặt Hãy sử dụng nếu máy giặt của bạn có tính năng tiết kiệm năng lượng. Tính năng này thường có chế độ "giặt nhanh" cho quần áo dính ít bẩn, các chế độ giặt tiết kiệm điện. Bạn có thể chọn một số chế độ giặt tiết kiệm năng lượng cơ bản như 15' giặt nhanh, giặt siêu tiết kiệm, siêu tốc, giặt xả nhẹ,... 3 Cách tiết kiệm điện khi sử dụng máy sấy Vắt kỹ quần áo trước khi cho vào máy sấy Cần đảm bảo quần áo phải ráo nhất trước khi cho vào máy sấy giúp cho thời gian sấy nhanh và tiết kiệm điện năng hơn. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên gỡ rối đồ giặt, giũ bớt nước để giảm lượng nước cũng như giúp quần áo bớt nhăn và tiết kiệm điện năng hiệu quả. Vắt quần áo ráo nước trước khi sấy Chọn số lượng quần áo phù hợp với dung tích máy sấy Sấy đúng khối lượng quần áo đúng với dung tích của máy sấy sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm điện năng. Nếu dung tích máy đạt 9kg thì nên sấy cho 7 - 8 kg quần áo là phù hợp. Ít quá sẽ lãng phí điện năng, nhiều quá quần áo sẽ không được sấy khô hoàn toàn. Sấy khối lượng quần áo đúng với dung tích của máy sấy Chọn chương trình sấy phù hợp với từng loại quần áo Mỗi loại quần áo có các đặc điểm riêng, bạn nên phân loại chúng và chọn chương trình sấy phù hợp. Điều này sẽ đạt hiệu quả sấy cao hơn và giúp tiết kiệm điện năng. Nên dùng nhiệt độ cao cho quần jean, khăn tắm, khăn vải nặng khác; nhiệt độ trung bình cho các vật liệu tổng hợp như polyester; và nhiệt độ thấp cho các món đồ như đồ lót, vải lông mềm. Không cho những loại vải mềm mỏng như len vào máy sấy Không cho quần áo có thiết kế chi tiết kim loại vào máy sấy, bán phụ kiện máy chà sànkiểm tra xem quần áo có sót vật dụng như đinh, kim, kẹp, bút,…hay không vì chúng có thể làm hỏng máy nếu bị rơi ra. Những loại vải mềm mỏng như rèm cửa, len, tơ, ny-lon hoặc có kích thước lớn như chăn mền không được dùng để sấy. Không cho quần áo có dính dầu mỡ vào máy sấy vì có thể gây hỏa hoạn, không an toàn.


----------

